# How soon after a failed FET can I do another FET?



## cookson17 (Oct 24, 2013)

Just had a FET and it failed. My clinic are saying I can try again next month - so just one bleed in-between. 

Does anyone have any experience of this?


----------



## Clara01 (Feb 2, 2014)

My clinic says the same.  Good luck!


----------



## cookson17 (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks Clara01

Just found out today it is negative so that should mean i can go again in April....at least that makes it slightly more bearable!


----------



## Clara01 (Feb 2, 2014)

Hopefully you'll get your BFP next time!


----------



## cookson17 (Oct 24, 2013)

I hope so!

Thank you!


----------



## over40andpositive (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi,

I just had my first FET 2 days ago  

But I asked my doctor if I didn't become pregnant when could I have my next FET and she said immediately after...no period in between. She said since I had not  been on stims that it wasn't necessary to wait. Anyone else had this response? Seems like everyone else has to wait a period....  confused

Hopefully I won't need another FET!!!!

GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!
over40


----------



## cookson17 (Oct 24, 2013)

I am hoping I can go again ASAP. 

I got a BFN this week and my period/bleed arrived today. Have emailed my clinic (in Spain) and am hoping on monday they will get back to me and say I can go again. They have said I could but were waiting for a bleed.

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## over40andpositive (Aug 7, 2014)

cookson17 said:


> I am hoping I can go again ASAP.
> 
> I got a BFN this week and my period/bleed arrived today. Have emailed my clinic (in Spain) and am hoping on monday they will get back to me and say I can go again. They have said I could but were waiting for a bleed.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you!


good luck Cooks on!!!

Its good to hear that your clinic says the same as mine.....although I find these boards SO HELPFUL it can be stressful reading what other clinics are doing and wondering which method is the best. My doctor said that there are many different versions of ivf treatment to get you that golden egg!


over40


----------



## cookson17 (Oct 24, 2013)

Quick question - do I need another lupron/decapetyl shot before the next FET?


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

I think it depends if you have natural FET or medicated.
My clinic only does medicated & you have to have a period in between cycles x


----------



## KTC40 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi just had my FET medicated cycle cancelled on CD16 due to sub optimal womb lining, does anyone know how long it takes to get AF and can you start again straight again? Do you need to be down regulated again? Hope you all doing well, going to have a glass of wine tonight! 😔


----------



## Crystal Lil (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi Kcornfield - the same thing happened to me. After my first failed FET cycle, I got a breakthrough bleed one week after stopping the FET meds then I was told that I had to wait at least 4 weeks after that before they would consider giving me provera to bring on AF (if it didn't come by itself - which it often doesn't with me b/c of PCOS). Miraculously, AF came on its own after my first ever 28 day cycle. I started DR again on Day 2. About 3 weeks later, I had a baseline scan and they started me on estrogen patches (higher dose than the progynova pills). I continued with DR and patches for 2 weeks and then had an action scan. Lining was 13mm this time (compared to 4.8mm during first FET cycle). My ET went ahead 9 days after that.

At my clinic, they either start you DR on Day 2 or Day 21 of your next cycle after the breakthrough bleed after stopping meds. I persuaded them to start me on Day 2, so I didn't have to wait that extra 3 weeks! 

Good luck with your next FET - hope you get a nice thick lining this time.


----------



## KTC40 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks Crystal lil, think I may be having a light breakthrough bleed, but weary of having medicated cycle as naturally I am very regular and ovulate (although my own eggs are too rubbish to use) will ask re options on consult on 23rd x


----------



## Crystal Lil (Jun 3, 2013)

I hope you get to do your next FET cycle soon, kcornfield. Shame you have to wait until 23rd to find out more though! I have made quite a nuisance of myself phoning the nurses at my clinic to try to get a clearer idea about timescales. Not sure if you were medicated for your last FET cycle but the drugs are not as hardcore as they are for the fresh cycle, so there shouldn't be much down time to get them out of your system. Sorry - I don't know much about natural FET cycles. Hopefully someone else can shed some light who knows, though. Good luck x


----------

